# Calendar sync issue with Entourage 2008, Exchange 2007, Outlook 2003



## volleybill (Nov 10, 2008)

This has been buggin us since March of 2008 and i will detail it as much as I can. We have a VP that uses Entourage 2008 for Mac on a MacBook Pro and a Mac Air using Mac OS X version 10.4.11 and he connects to our Exchange 2007 Server with SP1

He has a delegate or admin that uses Outlook 2003 SP2 on Windows XP Pro SP2 with a shared view of his calendar with Editorial rights.

She creates all his meetings and also handles the time or date changes for those events as well. Once in a while a meeing that she has changed the time or date with has reverted back to the original time on the VP's calendar. Even meetings she has deleted have resurfaced back on the VP's calendar as well and these have been confirmed by myself via an OWA connection to the VP's mailbox on the server.

Is this an issue that lies within the Entourage client? or the fact that she is using Outlook and he is using Entourage (but both are just client pulling info from the server)? he also has a Blackberry that sync over the air but I have since confirmed with RIM that this cannot be an issue as they have not seen it yet and our other 1499 Blackbeery users with Outlook would be complaining as well - and they are not.

They only thing that seems to be a constant is the fact that the meetings which have issues are meetings that have either been updated or deleted - no meeting appears to have gone missing that has NOT been touched or updated.

I am really lost and running out of ideas - even have a case open with Microsoft and not getting much help there either


----------



## penguindan (Dec 16, 2008)

volleybill, I have exactly the same scenario, albeit with one extra Mac involved and an iPhone involved.

I've seen a few reports of this happening on various forums but no answers. Nothing listed on MS Support site either. 

How did you get on with the support case with Microsoft? I'm at the point of opening one with them myself.

Thanks


----------

